# Oak Toolbox



## cabinetman (Apr 23, 2007)

This toolbox started out as a whim for a place to store "special" handtools. and some of my car buddies saw it and I took orders making several with different woods and trim details. I carved their names, date, and fabrication number in the lid and signed each one. The "personal" touch brought a few more $'s. It's a lot like the "red" tool box, except slightly larger. It's 26"w x 16" h x 14"d, and weighs 53 lbs. Thought I'd show it, maybe give you ww's an idea.
.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

I will take ONE  very nice.....is that red oak ? 

Bj


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 23, 2007)

Bj

Yes, Red Oak, just a clear lacquer finish. Here's another one in Red Oak, but done in a dark finish.
.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike 

How about a shot of the router bit you used for the drawer pull (front) ? 
I think I know but it may help others make one if they would like too.

Bj


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 23, 2007)

Here's some more pics.
.


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 23, 2007)

To make that pull, the bit would be called either "finger pull" or "door lip", and would be a variation of this:
.








.
.
Or, some suppliers cary a profile sold in random lengths, that look like this:
.
.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Mike, your talent is amazing. Thank you for sharing the details of the drawer pulls. -Derek


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike 

That's great info 

Here's a link or two for just more bits.

Finger Pull Bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...thtml/pages/bt_door.html#door_lip_bits_anchor

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-SH-Win...6506952QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-SH-New...4924634QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem

http://www.grizzly.com/products/c1285

http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2007/Main/465
Made one pass or two passes and have two drawer pulls... 
By using 3.250 wide stock and then split/rip it down the center.

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Mike, that is a beautiful tool box. Really nice work. I would like to make a smaller version of this for my marking tools, maybe drill bits etc. Excellent for that as well. Nice job! You do some beautiful work. 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

cabinetman, aka "Capt. Marvel",

That is one of the best small tool chests I've seen.

You sure do good work, Mike... This is just awesome!

Thank you very much for showing...


----------



## male_man (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Mike,
Thats very nice. I think those would sell good to machinest and if you made a matching rolling box under it it would be extra added attraction
Tour


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike 

You didn't say how much you get for one and I'm sure others would like to know also 
Many of the members make and sell items they make at craft shows ,etc. and also if you don't mind how much do they cost you to make  

I know the 1st.one will always cost more to make than the 2nd one, because now you have some of the stock you need on hand .
Also how many board feet will it take to make one plus some type of time they will need to put into one or what it takes you to make one.

NOTE**** I know the last time I asked about a price you said you would need to kill me ,if you told me, that's OK 1st. you will need to find me 1st.   

Bj


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 23, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> NOTE**** I know the last time I asked about a price you said you would need to kill me ,if you told me, that's OK 1st. you will need to find me 1st.
> 
> Bj


Before you waste your time hiding, ask me about my military training.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

OK I will ask ? ?

My son-in-law just got out of the Air Force after 25 years and every time I ask him what he did in the service he would say, OK but then he would say, I will need to put your lights out for good,,, once you know....   

Just what is it with you guys in the service ,don't you just do normal jobs in the service or is everything T.S.  

Here's the said part after 25 years of training in the service is now working in a auto garage repairing Hyd.Cyl. , I don't get it,because he can't use what it got from the service....  

Bj


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 23, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> OK I will ask
> 
> Bj


If I tell ya, I gotta kill ya!
.
.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Ok 
I give up, have a good one  

 

Bj


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 23, 2007)

Bj

Just pullin' your chain. I don't really talk much about my military life, but it was one of the highlights of my past. I was in U.S Army Special Forces in the mid to late 60's. Very gung ho, very Army. What more can I say about it?

Back to the toolbox. It's like you figured, the wood came off a stack and I never really kept track of BF. I would guess that actual bf would be somewhere around 20. Then add in 4 sets of full extension 12" slides, hinge, lid support, and some 1/4" Oak ply for drawer bottoms. Finally whatever finish to go on and the total is probably $80 - $100. The first few boxes, like the natural finish went for about $500. The plain box would take a good two days. Some of the real fancy ones with different woods, inlays, or carvings went between $2K - $3K. They could take a few weeks depending on how involved they were.

A very small market for them. Each one was signed, numbered and dated. Clients like that. All were by referral.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike
Thanks, that wasn't to hard was it   I sure others will enjoy knowing what it's going to take to make one.

Bj


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I mentioned to my Wife that I would like to built a toolbox on that order.. She asked, "What for? You have tool boxes"..
They just don't understand..


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 23, 2007)

AxlMyk said:


> I mentioned to my Wife that I would like to built a toolbox on that order.. She asked, "What for? You have tool boxes"..
> They just don't understand..


Tell her it was really to be a surprise jewelry box for her!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob, I doubt that there are many other members of this forum who would have been able to squeeze all that confidential information out of Mike! As they say, jolly good show.


----------



## male_man (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Mike
most will never understand about that part of a life. Just had to be there
Abn/Pfdr
Tour


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

cabinetman said:


> Tell her it was really to be a surprise jewelry box for her!!



That's a dangerous tactic, could backfire. She could take it as a jewelry box and then try to fill it up........

Beautiful work!


----------



## Valvoltec (Jun 22, 2012)

The boxes are just Wow !


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a place holder for me

Many ask how they can make some money with the tools they have in the home shop,,this is a great one ,read the post and see what he gets for one. 

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/4561-oak-toolbox.html#post313160

==


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 23, 2007)

Ya-all must have thought I went to the shop in the sky. Well, I'm still kickin'. Just got distracted elsewhere. But, Bob is right, for what little tooling it takes, there are many items that are profitable. The first item is the challenge, and after that a piece of cake. 

I never tried to display an item like this at a craft show. All that has to happen is a few that take interest, and word of mouth does the rest.


















.


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 27, 2012)

The ultimate box


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Amen to that!!!!!  Dealing with it is another matter altogether 



cabinetman said:


> All that has to happen is a few that take interest, and word of mouth does the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

What a tool box!! WOW! and this thread is one of the best.. thanks to all!


----------



## Scottey66 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Mike, I love the box, mind you it's to good to call a box, it's a work of art, brilliant. Would love to try to make a similar one.


----------



## ahrejsa (Dec 12, 2012)

Beautiful tool box. I lust after a wood one. And sometime I hope I can make one as nice as yours.

Al


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

Beautiful box Mike. I hope to be able to match your talent someday.


----------



## jholly (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice box.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Cool tool box! Great build, wood and design. Like the idea on the personal touch, very lucky friends they are. Way to go!

_____________________________________
BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## Andries (Feb 3, 2013)

*Nice Work!!*

Looks good, you can also market these as fishing gear boxes, but I cannot imagine anybody stupid enough to take these anywhere close to water.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bobj3 said:


> OK I will ask ? ?
> 
> My son-in-law just got out of the Air Force after 25 years and every time I ask him what he did in the service he would say, OK but then he would say, I will need to put your lights out for good,,, once you know....
> 
> ...


We'd explain it to you but you get idea....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

AxlMyk said:


> I mentioned to my Wife that I would like to built a toolbox on that order.. She asked, "What for? You have tool boxes"..
> They just don't understand..


speak in another purse, shoes or some such language...
it helps...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Andries said:


> Looks good, you can also market these as fishing gear boxes, but I cannot imagine anybody stupid enough to take these anywhere close to water.


Fly tyers would be...
the Gerstner style and similar are well received....


----------

